# Fischlaich (Goldelritzen - Pimephales promelas)



## keksi09 (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo, sind die schwarzen Punkte in dem Laich normal oder ist das verpiltzt??? Es ist ja nicht am ganzen Laich...

Liebe Grüße

Jeanette


----------



## katja (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischlaich*

na ich würde sagen, das sind die embryos


----------



## keksi09 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischlaich*

Oh ach so...lol..und wie lange dauert es noch bis die schlüpfen???

Sorry....aber ich habe das erste mal Fischlaich...bin da völlig blöd....und im Netzt findet man irgendwie nicht viel über die __ Goldelritze


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischlaich*

Hi Jeanette

das ist das Augenfleckstadium. (wenn Fischeier verpilzen werden sie weiß) In 3-4 Tagen werden sie geschlüpft sein

MfG Frank


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischlaich*

ja.., die Äuglein


----------



## keksi09 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischlaich*

Hallo und schon wieder ich  

Wie schnell wachsen die kleinen denn??Also wie lange dauert es bis sie ausgewachsen sind?? Und wann haben sie eine Größen, wo sie zumindest nicht von den anderen Golderlitzen und Modderlischen gefressen werden können??

Liebe Grüße

Jeanette


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischlaich*

Hi Jeanette,

Kannst damit rechnen das sie bei guter Futtergrundlage 1cm pro Monat zulegen. (die großen Goldelritzen scheinen ihren Nachwuchs nicht zu beachten) 
Der erste Nachwuchs von meinen hat nach einem Jahr fast die Größe der Eltern erreicht

MfG Frank


----------



## keksi09 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischlaich*

Danke Frank!! Ich hab da noch ne ganz blöde Frage. Wie ist denn das eigentlich, befruchten die Männchen den Laich wenn er am Rosenblatt klebt, oder wie geht das dann?? Konnte heute glaube ich beobachten wie ein Weibchen mit dem Bauch nach Oben unter dem Seerosenblatt geschwommen ist. Und es ist wieder Laich am Blatt. Also ich bin ein echter Fan von diesen Fischen geworden. Sie sind klein, aber dank der Färbung sehr gut zu sehen, halten sich viel an der Wasseroberläche auf haben ein interessantes Laichverhalten, bzw Brutpflege. Könnte sie stundenlang beobachten. Echt tolle Tiere!!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischlaich*

das Weibchen rutscht mit dem Bauch am Blatt lang und heftet den Laich fest, anschließend rutscht das Männchen drüber und besamt die Eier

Beim Großteil der Fische findet der Spaß ohne einen so engen körperlichen Kontakt wie bei Reptilien, Vögeln oder Säugern statt - es gibt nur wenige Fische wo die Männchen die Weibchen aktiv begatten (z.B Guppies und andere Lebendgebärende, Haie, Rochen)

MfG Frank


----------



## keksi09 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischlaich*

Danke Frank, wieder wurde einem blöden geholfen...grins. Im Netzt findet man aber auch nicht sehr viel über Goldelritzen. Habe noch mal ein bissel bessere Foto gemacht 

Liebe Grüße

Jeanette


----------



## Bachstelze M (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischlaich (Goldelritzen - Pimephales promelas)*

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und habe hierzu auch noch eine Frage:
Meine Goldelritzen haben dieses Jahr auch das erste Mal an einem Seerosenblatt abgelaicht, der Laich wird seit Tagen vom größten Exemplar bewacht.
Ab und zu habe ich mal unter das Blatt geschaut, die Eier werden täglich weniger... Unser Teich ist komplett mit großen Steinen ausgelegt, ich kann aber bis jetzt keinen Nachwuchs entdecken, wie groß sind den die Fischlarven, wenn diese schlüpfen?


----------



## Joerg (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischlaich (Goldelritzen - Pimephales promelas)*

Jeanette,
das sind tolle Bilder, sehen am Anfang genauso aus wie Koi.
Die wachsen bei ordentlicher Fütterung nur etwas schneller.


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischlaich (Goldelritzen - Pimephales promelas)*

Hallo __ Bachstelze, 

frisch geschlüpft hast Du keine Chance, die im Teich zu entdecken, die sind max. 2 mm lang, sehr dünn und durchsichtig. Selbst in einem kleinen Aquarium waren die nur gegen das Licht zu entdecken.


----------



## HAnniGAP (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischlaich (Goldelritzen - Pimephales promelas)*

Die kleinen sind echt winzig aber zu erkennen. Schau dir das Ei an aus dem sie schlüpfen, roll es in Gedanken ab  und du hast die Größe. 

 

 

 

lg Anni


----------



## Bachstelze M (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischlaich (Goldelritzen - Pimephales promelas)*

Hallo Christine,
Hallo Anni,

trotzdem vielen Dank für die nochmalige Erklärung samt Bildern. Ich hatte halt schon Angst, dass das mit dem 1. Nachwuchs in die Hosen geht....aber ich habe gerade noch mal geschaut und doch tatsächlich was entdeckt!! Ich bin Fischmama!!!!!! Freu

Die sind wirklich mini, durchsichtig, und haben vorne 2 schwarze Punkte, ich schlussfolgere mal selber, die Augen )

Jetzt hoffe ich nur noch, dass sie nicht gleich alle den Libellenlarven zum Oper fallen, und werde meine Säuberungsaktivitäten eine Weile aussetzen, damit ich sie nicht selber rausfische!

Liebe Grüße
Moni


----------

